# Bird discussion of R7



## AlanF (May 26, 2022)

As I was out this morning with my R5 with the RF 100-500mm and RF 2x, I zoomed back to 600mm to catch a heated argument between a Peregrine Falcon and Red Kite. The R7 is total garbage, screamed the Kite, it's useless without a grip as it hurts my little talon. Nonsense, shouted back the Peregrine, at 30 fps, think of how many pigeons in flight I can catch.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 27, 2022)

Well done Alan, you captured incredible interaction here, looks to me like a Red Kite and a Peregrine Falcon!
Very envious!
Cheers
Grant


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2022)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Well done Alan, you captured incredible interaction here, looks to me like a Red Kite and a Peregrine Falcon!
> Very envious!
> Cheers
> Grant


Thanks Grant - you are right, it is a Red Kite.


----------

